# Chris King SingleSpeed rear Hub It rolls good with angry bee sound. ? - Nachfrage



## ronmen (26. September 2006)

Guten abend community
Ja wieder muss ich in das trial subforum..um guten rat zu erkundschaften, da hier die sprichwörtlich wohl königliche mehrheit sitzt : )
Seit nun rund 1 woche besitze ich meine blau eloxoerte chris king singlespeed hinterradnabe 32lso weit so gut..eingespeicht..wollt alles super..wunderschöner antritt..wunderschöne optik..alles traumhaft, wenn da nicht ein haken wäre, der mein idyllisches radfahrerleben stört.. : (  laut Akiyoshi Takamura heisst es: It rolls good with angry bee sound...nur leider rollt es sich bei mir gut mit der kleinen aber feinen und für mich mehr für andere weniger gravierenden einbuße, dass hinter mir kein aggressiver bienenschwarm hinterhersaustzur klärung der ursache wär ich euch sehr verbunden. Zur frage nach dem öl..ich benutze ausschließlich finish line CrossCountry öl im RingDrive-System, welches von chris king neben dem ringDrive auch empfohlen wirdan der neuwertigkeit der nabe bzw der verzahnung dürfte es auch nicht liegen, da ich sie gebraucht, jedoch in einem äußerst neuwertigen zustand erworben habe, was wiederum bedeutet, dass sich die verzahnung schon geschärft haben muss
Ich habe heute zusammen mit einem freund seine und meine nabe gewarteter fährt eine iso hinterradnabe dessen freilauf auch mit dem grünen finish line cc öl gefüttert wirdvon dessen freilauf ist zu meinen, das ihm die bienen mächtig ans leder wollen..nahe einer invasion  ein surren ist bei der meinen auch wahrzunehmen, nur leider steckt da mein ohr schon fast im freilauf, d.h. allein das geräusch, was die reifen aufgrund ihres rollwiderstandes abgeben, lässt die eine biene die mir im nacken hängt abschütteln.. könnte es evt. sein, dass single speed rear hubs oder dessen nabenkörper evt. ein anderes resonanzverhalten zeigen, aufgrund ihrer beschaffenheit?
Wäre auch über ein feedback der king single speed rear hub fahrer über ihrensound am hinteteil sehr verbunden
Ich hoffe ihr konntet meinem metaphorisch verwirrenden post folgen : ) ..echt ich freu mich über jede antwort auf meinen thread..
Mit freundlichen grüßen der ronmen


----------



## isah (26. September 2006)

lol du hast probleme.. deine posts sind irgendwie zu lang, und darum zu unverstaendlich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (26. September 2006)

wie neu war/ist die nabe wenn du sagst: gebraucht in neuwertigem zustand..

mein freund hat die iso disc neu gekauft und es war auch kein surren zu vernehmen. das kommt sicher noch..


----------



## ronmen (26. September 2006)

dachte er wäre gut gelungen..

...laut des verkäufers 2 monate jung..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. September 2006)

surrt die auch wenn man das standart king Fett drinnen lässt?
Ich dachte das laute surren kommt halt davon das die meisten trialer das zu viskose(nicht dünnflüssig genug, daher kann die nabe eher durchrutschen) King Fett rausmachen und es mit dünnflüssigem Öl ersetzen

IMO unterscheided sich das Ringdrive system der singlespeed überhaupt nicht zu dem der ISO oder classic. Könnte mich aber auch täuschen


----------



## konrad (26. September 2006)

fahr die nabe erstmal ein bissl und lass vllt mal ein wartungsintervall aus,dann fängt die nabe schon von selbst an zu surren.

ich kann dazu nur sagen-ich hab letztens mit meinem kumpel die naben getauscht-er hat seine immer peniebelst gesäubert und gewartet und ich hab meine vllt 2-3 mal im jahr aufgemacht.fazit:meinen surrt laut,seine nicht...denkt euch was dabei.


----------



## Fabi (26. September 2006)

Ich hab seit knapp 2 Monaten eine SSP King. Die Innereien sind noch unangetastet. Nach ca. einer Stunde Einfahrzeit begann sie, sich akustisch bemerkbar zu machen.
Fazit: Wenn Gott dich liebt, dann schenkt er dir einen wütenden Bienenschwarm. Falls du deinen Arsch schon zu oft hingehalten hast, herrscht Friedhofsruhe.

Übrigens sehr guter Thread.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (27. September 2006)

Probleme habt ihr!


----------



## cibi (27. September 2006)

wanna-bee ?

OK:

Meine King Classic ist lauter wie die King-Disc von meinem Kumpel.
Aber : Ich:Alu-Rahmen,Er:Stahl,ich fahre,er eher selten bis gar nicht...
Hoho's Singlespeed-King summt da ähnlich "leise" in meiner Erinnerung herum...brumm...summ

Knatterratattröööhrrööööhr macht nur die alte Hügi compact


----------

